# Mexico City - Endless City



## Alejandro_MEX (Aug 23, 2005)

Hello folks:

I would like to share this video with you. The background song is a Mariachi song about Mexico City. I hope you like it.


----------



## Hotu Matua (May 8, 2007)

Endless, fascinating, unforgettable Mexico City.
Nest of hopes and miseries, suns and snakes, the old and the new.

I love you, Mexico City, now and forever.


----------



## Hotu Matua (May 8, 2007)

A city that never ceases to surprise everyone with such an array of contrasts


----------



## Hotu Matua (May 8, 2007)

I have heard people saying
_"Mexico City has everything the world has to offer... problems included"_

Mexico City is, simply put, out of any possible description.


----------



## felipebarros2003 (May 10, 2007)

Beautiful !!!!!!!!!11


----------



## PoLy_MX (May 11, 2007)

:drool: I love when u arrive to benito juarez airport because u can see from the airplane how bigger is the city!!


----------



## bobbycuzin (May 30, 2007)

^^ yeah the first thing that strikes people visiting mexico city is the aerial view from the plane, you literally cannot see where the city ends on any of the horizons


----------



## FROM LOS ANGELES (Sep 25, 2005)

An international "must see" city. More please!


----------



## kids (Dec 12, 2004)

Wow - amazing stuff.


----------



## nestor morales (Feb 1, 2008)

Mexico City is big too much! I couldn't living in it.I 'm customed to live in a city 350.000 inhabitants.Why does it grow that city like this? Mexico City has more people than Chile whole!


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

in the past, in just ten years mexico city boomed from 7 million to 14 million!!!!!
and i believe when we escape mexico city will have a massive economic growth and turn into a world alpha city in the future and slum replacement is taking place right now in mexico city and it could turn into developed status soon.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

One thing I'd like to know and that I have never seen here on SSC is what Mexico city looks like on the ground from an ordinary street. (taking into account that the city must be very diverse). Not beautifull buildings and monuments, the few big and known avenues. 

I mean what you'd see if you take a taxi from one side of the town to the other.


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

^^the biggest slum is located in mexico city... but who cares!!, this is a must see city no matter what.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Of course, I didn't say that nor judge the place since I've never been there. And I am not elitist, the fact that it has a huge slum doesn't mean it's a "bad city" for me (even if having slums is problematic as it's inhabitants live in dire conditions). But I'd like to know what it looks like, not just looking at views that make your jaws break or buildings with nice architecture.


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

but slums in mexico city is not worse than the asian slums because mexico city slums are concrete but asian slums are made of carton!!!


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

DFM..Dani said:


> ^^the biggest slum is located in mexico city... but who cares!!, this is a must see city no matter what.


I don't think there are really "slums" in Mexico City, there are just ugly neighbourhoods, but still they all have pavimented streets and it's not like there 4 houses on top of each other.

BTW, nothing against beautiful brazil, but werent whe biggest slums of Latin America located in Rio and Sao Paolo?


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

actually rio's slums has about 12 million people!!!


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

brickellresidence said:


> actually rio's slums has about 12 million people!!!


Rio has 13.5 million people total. So you're saying that 89% of its inhabitants live in slums. Right. :|


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

no thats wat my geography book said that 12 million people live without power and water in rio ????? is that true im not sure maybe 4 or 6 milloin


----------



## 6-6-6 (Jan 14, 2008)

brickellresidence said:


> no thats wat my geography book said that 12 million people live without power and water in rio ????? is that true im not sure *maybe 4 or 6 milloin*


thats more likely.


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

dat video is more likt tokyo or any other wealthy cities


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

good vid


----------

